# XTR completo...



## kromat (Apr 8, 2012)

Hola estoy pensando en comprar todo el kit completo de XTR, pero tengo dudas sobre si la configuración es la correcta, ya que no soy ni mécanico de bicis y llevo muy poco en esto, todo se lo quiero montar a una TREK 3 series, aunque quiza después deba comprar un cuadro nuevo, ya tengo las masas XTR sobre unos Bontrager, pero quisiera saber que aros son los más recomendables para mejorar el rendimiento del grupo.
Alguna ayuda?


----------



## kromat (Apr 8, 2012)

Por cierto lo voy a comprar en CRC y no se de cuanto me salga el impuesto, que me imagino será del 16%, que aún con todo eso me sale más barato que comprarlo aca.


----------



## herluf (May 27, 2009)

Pues realmente es mucho grupo para una Trek de la serie 3. 
Con lo que te vas a gastar y si vas a pedir a CRC, mejor búscate una bici con un mejor cuadro y de ahí le vas cambiando lo que no te guste.
Yo tenía una Trek 4900 a la que le cambié todo para dejarla equiparable a una serie 6-8. No fue hasta que me la robaron que decidí comprarme una 8500 y la diferencia si se siente. Como dicen por ahí, aunque la mona se vista de seda...
En cuanto a comprar XTR, hay componentes que valen la pena, pero hay otros que te dan el mismo rendimiento que los XT y solo te ahorras unos cuantos gramos por una diferencia de precio considerable.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Que es lo que buscas mejorarles a las ruedas? Que aros Bontrager son?

Te puedes armar unas buenas ruedas con unos aros Stans Arch o 355, dependiendo de que es lo que quieras (resistencia, peso, rigidez, etc). Las mazas XTR, pues no son las mejores, pero son MUY buenas. Buenas, buenas, unas DT Swiss, Hope o Chris King.

No veo los frenos en el grupo, supongo que ya los tienes. Pero pues igual, te puedes ir por los XT, Formula R1, Maguras MT8, etc.

Yo he tenido mas suerte con SRAM que Shimano, pero pues entre el XTR y X.0 o XX ahi se van dando.

Como ya mencionaron, en algunas partes te puedes ahorrar una lana sin sacrificar mucho peso yendo por el XT.

En cuanto a si tu configuracion se ve correcta, pues habria que ver si el desviador delantero es compatible. Parece que si, porque es unitalla para el tubo y de dual pull, pero no se si tenga que ser top swing o bottom swing (ni siquiera se si hay de cada tipo en XTR).

Si compras frenos, recuerda que shimano normalmente vende los frenos "por partes". Tienes que poner atencion si te venden el caliper, la manguera, la palanca, rotor o adaptadores.

Chain es buena tienda. A mi me mandaron algo equivocado, pero se los regrese y me devolvieron mi lana. No pidas textiles, en eso si te clavan los dientes con los impuestos.

Suerte!


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

Hola kromat, bienvenido al foro de Mexico. :thumbsup:

Claro que te ayudamos con tu pregunta, aqui entre todos opinamos y todos aprendemos. 

Primero que nada los precios de CRC estan en libras esterlinas y son mas caras que los dolares. Te recomiendo que en la pagina de CRC le cambies la configuracion a dolares americanos, para que los precios de los articulos te aparezcan en dolares, ya que estamos mas familiarizados con esta moneda y no nos vayamos con la finta de precios muy bajos.
Tambien le puedes configurar tu pais (Mexico) y te sales los costos de envio reales. :skep:

Cada quien hace con su dinero lo que le da la gana, pero como dice herluf, el grupo XTR es u grupo especifico para competidores expertos, que realmente a los bikers comunes no nos trae mucho beneficio y si es significativamente mas caro que los grupos SLX o XT que inclusive son mas duraderos y de batalla para los rigores del cerro de la vida real.

Pero si es tu gusto, ya sea por estetica o gramos, pues adelante, nada mas un ultimo comentario, hay otras tiendas es USA que venden por grupo completo (en paquete), que te sale mas barato.

Y en cuanto al casette, para mi gusto uno de los pocos beneficios del sistema de 10 vel. es que te da la opcion de 11-36 que amplia rango de pedaleo.

Y sobre tu pregunta de los rines, aqui depende del uso que le vas a dar a tus ruedas, XC, TRail, All Mountain, DH?


----------



## kromat (Apr 8, 2012)

Les cuento que configuración trae mi bici:
Trae Hidraulicos Deore
Desviador Trasero XT
Desviador Delantero Deore
Multi Deore Octalink
Mandos LX
Masas XTR

Le quite unos Juicy 3
Pero quiero cambiarle la multi, (al hacerlo tendría que cambiarle el desviador), el cassette y el desviador trasero, estos dos últimos me dan mucha lata, regularmente trueno cadena y el desviador trasero no logro ni logran ajustarlo al 100.
Aros le quite unos WTB Speed Disc y actualmente trae unos Bontrager AT550 por aquello del cambio de masas.
El cambio de las masas si me hizo darme cuenta de la diferencia.
En cuanto al cuadro, lo acostumbro recorrer de 180 a 300 Km semanales, el 30% en montaña y lo demas en ciudad y no me da mucha lata, sólo en las subidas noto que despues de 30 Km subiendo ya la bici la siento muy pesada y no se si sea por las bielas que son 175 y por eso las quiero cambiar por unas 172.5 ya que mido 1.70, pero mi torso es largo y mi entre pierna corta.

Por eso que me puse a buscar todo el grupo, porque la mezcla a veces creo que limita el rendimiento del grupo sobre todo en los cambios. No se ustedes que opinen.


----------



## kromat (Apr 8, 2012)

Por cierto hice la mo que comentaban de pagar en Libras y en dólares y lo curioso es que cuando paso la divisa a dólares, es más alta la cifra que si lo hago en Libras directamente, apróximadamente un 5% del total.
Y si tienen el dato de otras tiendas que no sean Jenson ya que ahí ya estuve haciendo los cálculos y es en CCR donde me sale más barato.


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

Yo te diría, acábate la bici como la traes. Hacer todos los cambios que quieres te va a costar una buena lana y los cambios no serían tan notorios, ni en desempeño ni en "estética", en donde pudieras sentir mas los cambios es en rodado (ya lo estás haciendo) y en la suspensión.
Tal vez te saldría mejor conseguir una bici completa de gama más alta.
En cuanto al ajuste de cambios, mejor cambia de mecánico 
Suerte.


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

kromat said:


> Les cuento que configuración trae mi bici:
> Trae Hidraulicos Deore
> Desviador Trasero XT
> Desviador Delantero Deore
> ...


Pues ya que preguntas opiniones, pues yo estoy con el resto de los del foro... creo que comprar un XTR para esa bici con lo motivos que expones es un abuso y no veras los beneficios por los pesos invertidos.

Por que no en su lugar, le inviertes en unas llantas buenas y ligeras, o en una par de ruedas y llantas para cuando la ruedas en la ciudad. Otra solucion es modificar las relaciones en platos y casete... cualquiera de las dos te dará mejor rendimiento que un grupo XTR y te saldra mucho más barato. Los componentes que tienes no son tope de gama, pero son bastante buenos. Y por último, si crees que las 175 son largas, por que no irte a 170... los 2.5mm que buscas no harán mucha diferencia.

Y ahora si, por ultimo ultimo, me trato de romper la cabeza para encontrar un enfoque en que piense que comprar un XTR sería una buena alternativa para ti, y no la logro encontrar. Si este deporte de por si es caro, mejor inviertelo en algo que le vayas a sacar jugo.

Buena surte, es tu decisión.


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

kromat said:


> sólo en las subidas noto que despues de 30 Km subiendo ya la bici la siento muy pesada y no se si sea por las bielas que son 175 y por eso las quiero cambiar .


Ja, ja, ja.

Oye kromat, pues yo creo que a todos después de subir 30 Km sentimos la bici muy pesada !!!

Yo creo que para tu altura de 1.70 m. (altura normal promedio) la biela de 175 es la ideal.
Una biela mas corta, al contrario, vas a sentir mas pesado el pedaleo, ya que por leyes físicas, tienes menos brazo de palanca.
Las bielas cortas solo se utilizan en personas muy bajitas 1.50 m. aprox. o para Descenso (DH) en donde se trata de bajar por caminos muy pedregosos y grandes saltos y no queremos que golpeen los pedales en el piso, que alcabo en descenso no se trata tanto de pedalear ya que te ayuda la gravedad :eekster:

Saludos


----------



## Mithrandir (Nov 25, 2010)

Yo también creo que para una Trek serie 3 un grupo XTR es demasiado. Para ese cuadro pensaría que un grupo SLX es más que suficiente.

Si tienes dinero suficiente para pagar un grupo completo XTR quizá pensaría en vender esa bici y comprar una mejor gama con grupo XT. Por ejemplo serie 8 con XT


----------



## kromat (Apr 8, 2012)

Ok bueno que tuve ciertas opiniones antes de darle "Comprar", porque lo estaba dudando mucho, sobre todo porque eran casi 19000 pesos en componentes, haré caso a acabarme todos los componentes como los tengo, desafortunadamente muchos de los errores en comprar es porque el vendedor en mi caso, me ha vendido por vender, digase Teknobike o San Pablo.
Empezaré por unos buenos aros y unas buenas llantas.
Para la ciudad estuve probando unas llantas de 1.50 Michellin que en este caso si me funcionaron, pero tenía que estar cambiando constantemente las llantas para la situación y decidí mejor dejarle todo el kit de montaña.


----------



## kromat (Apr 8, 2012)

Olvide comentar que en un futuro pensaba al ya tener todo el XTR subir por un cuadro de doble suspensión y dejar la bici así tal cual esta para los seriales de MTB del D.F.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Como corolario:

- Si un XT no te queda al 100% ajustado y estas seguro que no esta golpeado, entonces cambia de mecanico o llevalo con otro. El XT va fino como la seda. Una de las quejas mas comunes con Shimano es que a veces no sabes en que cambio estas o si el cambio se hizo o no porque son muy silenciosos.

- Para andar en ciudad y no cambiar llantas, armate un juego de ruedas baratito con mazas 475 y aros de esos de 200 baros.

- Si quieres cambiar la multi, no necesitas cambiar otra cosa mas que, si acaso, el eje de centro. Un hecho poco conocido del MTB es que una multi de 10 pasos sirve igual con 9 y viceversa. Me atrevo a decir que una de 8 pasos sirve igual para 10. Creo que el unico problema es que si una cadena de 10v cae entre plato y plato de una multi de 8v, se podria llegar a atorar. Fuera de eso, no hay problema.


No habia visto la Serie 3 de Trek... y pues coincido con los demas. Mejor hazte de otra bici. Comunmente es la manera mas barata de hacer upgrades considerables.

Incluso, deberias considerar el mercado de segunda mano.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

A ese cuadro le van a salir ronchas si le montan un grupo XTR 

saludos
the last biker


----------

